# Pirayas Chase Rhom And Eats Others...



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

holy sh*t man, some beasts!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

what a waste of a beautiful kick ass rhom!...only a matter of time before he becomes piraya sh*t!...


----------



## rhom45i (Aug 16, 2010)

thats awful. Id like to see those piraya take on that rhom when he is thier size(Hopefully within the next 10 years or so)


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah it would be an interesting showdown


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

those are the fattest laziest piraya i have ever seen... i'm not surprised he is from asia they have monster fish but they have unhealthy monsters in tiny ass tanks borderline animal cruelty in some cases...

poor rhom... at least those piraya look to fat to really give a damm unless they are feeding

i have always wondered why asia gets the nicer piranhas or at least more monsters than north america...s



Smoke said:


> Yeah it would be an interesting showdown


i think a healthy piraya would be able to take a rhom... just based on mass and the fact pygos brawl all the time with each other.. IMO they are more designed to fight against another piranha


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

bob351 said:


> i think a healthy piraya would be able to take a rhom... just based on mass and the fact pygos brawl all the time with each other.. IMO they are more designed to fight against another piranha


Lol do you not think rhoms in the wild dont fight with each other/ or with other serra's ?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Actual bite force tests were done (National Geographic) and the Rhom scored pretty high (~70lbs bite force). So I would think that an equally sized Rhom would give a Piraya a good run...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

What a shame... nonsense


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

I saw that and agree with u


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

and asians always tend to feed only goldfish...


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

I think that Rhom is in danger.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Ba20 said:


> i think a healthy piraya would be able to take a rhom... just based on mass and the fact pygos brawl all the time with each other.. IMO they are more designed to fight against another piranha


Lol do you not think rhoms in the wild dont fight with each other/ or with other serra's ?
[/quote]
yes that what i think lmao

no they may not fight as much as a shoal of pygos is all im saying... i think it comes down to mass and a piraya has more mass upfront than a rhom... it would be like a heavyweight vs a midle weight... bite force does not count since they can slice through each other no problem they dont have armor to get through so it woulnt matter if one could bite harder than the other. IMO who ever gets the first bite in would win


----------



## thuglife (Jul 6, 2003)

lol nice fish but a pretty boring video. those are some lazy fat fucks.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

This makes me angery.. even tho the rhom has maneged to live with them hes probably stressed the hell out from always watching his back against those monsters..









its just a matter of time


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

so over fed they can barely swim, what a waste.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i see overfed and really obese pygos a lot in this forum, so it's not terribly surprising...what is surprising is putting that rhom in there. what's the point? to see how long it will last? i just don't get these types of things.


----------



## rhom45i (Aug 16, 2010)

bob351 said:


> i think a healthy piraya would be able to take a rhom... just based on mass and the fact pygos brawl all the time with each other.. IMO they are more designed to fight against another piranha


Lol do you not think rhoms in the wild dont fight with each other/ or with other serra's ?
[/quote]
yes that what i think lmao

no they may not fight as much as a shoal of pygos is all im saying... i think it comes down to mass and a piraya has more mass upfront than a rhom... it would be like a heavyweight vs a midle weight... bite force does not count since they can slice through each other no problem they dont have armor to get through so it woulnt matter if one could bite harder than the other. IMO who ever gets the first bite in would win
[/quote]
I never kept piraya, but my experiences with pygos (natts+caribes) has shown pygos to be more scavanging, and interested in bullying one another for dominance(unless they are hungry then it is a different story). They could also share territory with eachother to an extant. While rhoms could care less for dominance over others but tend to be more predatory, and more interested in killing one another than pygos.they are also territorial toward anything in thier area for the most part. As for size they get at about the same size and weight as eachother. Unless were talking about multiple specimen of large piraya against a large rhom, I would not not put my money on the pygo 1 on 1 with a rhom. just my thoughts. Dont want to start a heated debate.


----------



## rhom45i (Aug 16, 2010)

Smoke said:


> Actual bite force tests were done (National Geographic) and the Rhom scored pretty high (~70lbs bite force). So I would think that an equally sized Rhom would give a Piraya a good run...


That fish was from the rio xingu and only weighed about 2 pounds, the record weight for a rhom is 7 pounds and a fraction.(http://www.opefe.com/rhombeus.html)


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Those are some big ass pygos!!!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Those are so fat because they hardly have enough room to turn around. That tank isn't big enough for one of those fish let alone an entire group! It's bu;;sh*t if you ask me! Those idiots get such nice fish cram them in a tiny tank and powerfeed them everyday. They do nothing but sit there an eat. no activity, I didn't even see a powerhead in there. Then he throws a little rhom in a third of their size and an outcast from that group. He doesn't stand a chance. To think people pull that crap


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

rhom45i said:


> i think a healthy piraya would be able to take a rhom... just based on mass and the fact pygos brawl all the time with each other.. IMO they are more designed to fight against another piranha


Lol do you not think rhoms in the wild dont fight with each other/ or with other serra's ?
[/quote]
yes that what i think lmao

no they may not fight as much as a shoal of pygos is all im saying... i think it comes down to mass and a piraya has more mass upfront than a rhom... it would be like a heavyweight vs a midle weight... bite force does not count since they can slice through each other no problem they dont have armor to get through so it woulnt matter if one could bite harder than the other. IMO who ever gets the first bite in would win
[/quote]
I never kept piraya, but my experiences with pygos (natts+caribes) has shown pygos to be more scavanging, and interested in bullying one another for dominance(unless they are hungry then it is a different story). They could also share territory with eachother to an extant. While rhoms could care less for dominance over others but tend to be more predatory, and more interested in killing one another than pygos.they are also territorial toward anything in thier area for the most part. As for size they get at about the same size and weight as eachother. Unless were talking about multiple specimen of large piraya against a large rhom, I would not not put my money on the pygo 1 on 1 with a rhom. just my thoughts. Dont want to start a heated debate.
[/quote]
My 13" caribe weighed alot more than my 13" diamond rhom... the caribe was alot thicker and the diamond may have been a tad longer.


----------



## rhom45i (Aug 16, 2010)

bob351 said:


> i think a healthy piraya would be able to take a rhom... just based on mass and the fact pygos brawl all the time with each other.. IMO they are more designed to fight against another piranha


Lol do you not think rhoms in the wild dont fight with each other/ or with other serra's ?
[/quote]
yes that what i think lmao

no they may not fight as much as a shoal of pygos is all im saying... i think it comes down to mass and a piraya has more mass upfront than a rhom... it would be like a heavyweight vs a midle weight... bite force does not count since they can slice through each other no problem they dont have armor to get through so it woulnt matter if one could bite harder than the other. IMO who ever gets the first bite in would win
[/quote]
I never kept piraya, but my experiences with pygos (natts+caribes) has shown pygos to be more scavanging, and interested in bullying one another for dominance(unless they are hungry then it is a different story). They could also share territory with eachother to an extant. While rhoms could care less for dominance over others but tend to be more predatory, and more interested in killing one another than pygos.they are also territorial toward anything in thier area for the most part. As for size they get at about the same size and weight as eachother. Unless were talking about multiple specimen of large piraya against a large rhom, I would not not put my money on the pygo 1 on 1 with a rhom. just my thoughts. Dont want to start a heated debate.
[/quote]
My 13" caribe weighed alot more than my 13" diamond rhom... the caribe was alot thicker and the diamond may have been a tad longer.
[/quote]
It is pretty easy to fatten up pygos in captivity, as they readily eat till fully satiated. Diamonds are also an overall smaller less bulky version of a "regular" black rhom. rhoms are also not known to have a crazed appettite like the pygos. I think if you pull a rhom and a caribe both from the wild at the same legnth they sould weigh about the same. But in a tank you would for the most part stand correct for weight of the fish. My caribe will eat until its stomach almost explodes lol. I will have to disagree with you on one point though, if we include a well fed hefty peru highback or vinny they would definently out weigh any pygo the same legnth. gonna have to wait while for my vinny to look like this bad boy


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

no fat pygos here







i still think first bite wins


----------



## rhom45i (Aug 16, 2010)

bob351 said:


> Those are so fat because they hardly have enough room to turn around. That tank isn't big enough for one of those fish let alone an entire group! It's bu;;sh*t if you ask me! Those idiots get such nice fish cram them in a tiny tank and powerfeed them everyday. They do nothing but sit there an eat. no activity, I didn't even see a powerhead in there. Then he throws a little rhom in a third of their size and an outcast from that group. He doesn't stand a chance. To think people pull that crap


a third of thier legnth maybe. that rhom weighs like 5 times less than them at the least lol


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey Rhom45i, What is it about the Rhom's behavior you like more? I'm asking you this because I have a shoal of Pygo's I love. That tank is so alive and so awesome. Lately I have been thinking of starting a new tank with a solo bigger Rhom in it. But have not heard much about their behavior. I know my solo sanchezi and Gibbus are not as active as my pygo shoal and don;t eat as often. What could I expext from most rhom's? Mine are not as big as the ones Bob put up, they are only around the 7" mark, but I have had them since 2.5"


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I like the behavior of my Manueli and Rhoms over my pygos as well (pirayas/caribas). Far more exciting and better human interaction. But that's just an opinion thing. It just depends on what you like.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

there fat and slow. at that size they perfer thier food dead.


----------



## rhom45i (Aug 16, 2010)

RedBelly11 said:


> Hey Rhom45i, What is it about the Rhom's behavior you like more? I'm asking you this because I have a shoal of Pygo's I love. That tank is so alive and so awesome. Lately I have been thinking of starting a new tank with a solo bigger Rhom in it. But have not heard much about their behavior. I know my solo sanchezi and Gibbus are not as active as my pygo shoal and don;t eat as often. What could I expext from most rhom's? Mine are not as big as the ones Bob put up, they are only around the 7" mark, but I have had them since 2.5"


I have yet to have a non aggressive, shy, non finger chasing rhom. some took longer than others to adjust, but out of the 6 or so altoger I had through the years all had great temperments but slightly different. I myself just grow them out from a smaller size, the biggest I purchased was my old xingu rhom at 5" and he adjusted to the tank fairly quickly and lived for 5 years and grew to about 9" (from my experiences xingu rhoms grow *really* slow). To help thier temperment try to have the tank bare, from my experience they are more active in bare tanks because they have no choice. The biggest factor to me is water quality, because the better the quality the less stressed the fish feels, and they feel more at home faster. For me it never took a rhom past a 3 weeks to come out of its shell completely. Example, I recently purchased a 4" peru black diamond from AE and its one of the craziest finger chasers I ever had, but hides behind the driftwood unless I put my finger on the glass or above the water. While i got regular peru rhom from them last year and it had the same temperment as the diamond for the most part, but when i walked in the room it would swim back and forth across the glass(tank had a few small plants). From my experiences rhom varients are all nearly identical in behavior. If you get a rhom give it good water quality, a bare tank, and some time and you should be alright. The larger you get it the faster it should adjust. As for varient I would go with blue,or black diamond


----------



## rhom45i (Aug 16, 2010)

Smoke said:


> I like the behavior of my Manueli and Rhoms over my pygos as well (pirayas/caribas). Far more exciting and better human interaction. But that's just an opinion thing. It just depends on what you like.


Hows your manny's behavior. I never had one but was always tempted to get one. How would you compare them to your rhoms overall? Im abit curious.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

rhom45i said:


> I like the behavior of my Manueli and Rhoms over my pygos as well (pirayas/caribas). Far more exciting and better human interaction. But that's just an opinion thing. It just depends on what you like.


Hows your manny's behavior. I never had one but was always tempted to get one. How would you compare them to your rhoms overall? Im abit curious.
[/quote]

Here's one of my fav... I'll try to get more pics/vids when I move him. I prefer them to my Rhoms, because they have a nastier personality overall and they also grow into monsters (just comparing to my Rhoms). Although when younger they look much thinner/smaller compared to Rhoms.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/200509-nemesis-update/


----------



## rhom45i (Aug 16, 2010)

Smoke said:


> I like the behavior of my Manueli and Rhoms over my pygos as well (pirayas/caribas). Far more exciting and better human interaction. But that's just an opinion thing. It just depends on what you like.


Hows your manny's behavior. I never had one but was always tempted to get one. How would you compare them to your rhoms overall? Im abit curious.
[/quote]

Here's one of my fav... I'll try to get more pics/vids when I move him. I prefer them to my Rhoms, because they have a nastier personality overall and they also grow into monsters (just comparing to my Rhoms). Although when younger they look much thinner/smaller compared to Rhoms.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/200509-nemesis-update/
[/quote]
thats a nice manny you got love the color and personality. I was gonna get a new xingu rhom because the one I had for like 5 years died recently and I miss him lol. Gonna see if I could get one from AE because they are suppossed to have them coming in, but they also have mannys coming in. gonna have to decide quickly on which to get.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

RedBelly11 said:


> Hey Rhom45i, What is it about the Rhom's behavior you like more? I'm asking you this because I have a shoal of Pygo's I love. That tank is so alive and so awesome. Lately I have been thinking of starting a new tank with a solo bigger Rhom in it. But have not heard much about their behavior. I know my solo sanchezi and Gibbus are not as active as my pygo shoal and don;t eat as often. What could I expext from most rhom's? Mine are not as big as the ones Bob put up, they are only around the 7" mark, but I have had them since 2.5"


i had two 7" rhoms in the past and one was active like no tommorw and the other kinda sat around and gave a swim when i would come near i think it comes down to the individual once all the other factors are in check.

My huge diamond was active all the time when i finally got him into the 180, he would just swim like a shark it was one of the most impressive things to watch, i miss that fish.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

rhom45i said:


> I like the behavior of my Manueli and Rhoms over my pygos as well (pirayas/caribas). Far more exciting and better human interaction. But that's just an opinion thing. It just depends on what you like.


Hows your manny's behavior. I never had one but was always tempted to get one. How would you compare them to your rhoms overall? Im abit curious.
[/quote]

Here's one of my fav... I'll try to get more pics/vids when I move him. I prefer them to my Rhoms, because they have a nastier personality overall and they also grow into monsters (just comparing to my Rhoms). Although when younger they look much thinner/smaller compared to Rhoms.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/200509-nemesis-update/
[/quote]
thats a nice manny you got love the color and personality. I was gonna get a new xingu rhom because the one I had for like 5 years died recently and I miss him lol. Gonna see if I could get one from AE because they are suppossed to have them coming in, but they also have mannys coming in. gonna have to decide quickly on which to get.
[/quote]

I feel you on that tough decision... that's why I have 2 Xingu Rhoms


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Aquascapeonline also has Xingu Rhoms available right now...as well as Manueli


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

SA also has Xingu, but you may want to check on the variant.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

jesus those are some fat pirayas. they remind me of clemenza in the godfather









that rhom might actually survive. hes faster and more agile compared to the pirayas. doubt they would be able to catch anything.


----------



## rhom45i (Aug 16, 2010)

Smoke said:


> SA also has Xingu, but you may want to check on the variant.


Im just gonna wait for AE to get them in. What do you mean by variant? Are there more than one variant of rhom in the xingu river? If so what type do you have. Because the xingu rhom I had was somewhat diamond shaped but still elongated compared to a peru rhom, and also had some sparkly sheen to him, but as it grew older it became less shiny and more dark and a little marbling on the flank.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Well I mention variant, because G has what he calls "Marbled" Rhoms... (from Xingu).

Mine are just Xingu Black Rhoms... looks very nice though, one has a purple sparkle sheen to him, and both very dark color with bloody red eyes and a nice humeral spot. Both mine are starting to get wide, but I will let them grow out to see how wide they really get. I don't call them anything but Xingu Rhoms. I am very happy with them.


----------



## rhom45i (Aug 16, 2010)

Smoke said:


> Well I mention variant, because G has what he calls "Marbled" Rhoms... (from Xingu).
> 
> Mine are just Xingu Black Rhoms... looks very nice though, one has a purple sparkle sheen to him, and both very dark color with bloody red eyes and a nice humeral spot. Both mine are starting to get wide, but I will let them grow out to see how wide they really get. I don't call them anything but Xingu Rhoms. I am very happy with them.


Oh ok so there are diamonds *and* marbled. Mine must have been a marbled, but he also had some sparkles and purple sheen like you described. which was always there but the marbling came slowly after like 3 years of having him. when it was younger I thought that it was a diamond. Maybe yours might become marbled after having it for a while also. Maybe all xingu blacks become marbled when older.
I'd like to see pics of your xingu rhoms, and compare them to my old one.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

This is my smaller one, several months ago... he's gotten slightly bigger since then and darkened up some more...






Tanks in a high glare area, so I can't take any good pics since I don't use any lights with them...

Smaller








His big bro


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

marbles look sweet... smoke looks like that top guy is a marble... lucky man









heres another from another thread... they look amazing


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

That's a nice Rhom that guy caught


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

it would be quite the impressive display fish, not sure why we dont see more of these beasts in the home aquarium


----------



## rhom45i (Aug 16, 2010)

they both look like my old one(especially the bottom one), somewhat diamond shaped yet elongated. I dont have many pics of him but I do have one of the flank when his just started to show. I think in the next few years those will both show signs of marbling on the sides yet still have some glitter.

If you look closely at my rhom you could see that the marbling is slightly visible even at about 7 inches, and goes up and down the body. Yet the diamond scales are still apparent



















(also note the yellowish gill plate)


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice you don't have him anymore?


----------



## rhom45i (Aug 16, 2010)

As for seeing diamond or marbling it depends on which angle you take the piture the ones I took were without flash, but different angles.


----------



## rhom45i (Aug 16, 2010)

Smoke said:


> Nice you don't have him anymore?


Nope he for some odd reason jumped out of the tank and died after like 5 years of having him. He was an awsome fish, probably the best fish I ever had. He was crazy active like all the time, never hid, and would destroy anything inside his tank except my hand(after a while of having him he understood I was his buddy lol).


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Cool man, looking forward to see what you pick up


----------



## rhom45i (Aug 16, 2010)

thanks, I will get pics up when I get a new camera.


----------

